# Router Mill, Who Knew



## Degen (Apr 26, 2022)

Shows what you can do without expensive tools.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 26, 2022)

That was cool. Thanks @Degen


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 26, 2022)

I can't wait to tell my wife that a 300 amp TIG welder is just a hand tool.....


----------



## Degen (Apr 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I can't wait to tell my wife that a 300 amp TIG welder is just a hand tool.....


Wait till she sees that a router can work as a milling machine, you're going be SOL when you go looking for a mill .


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 26, 2022)

Degen said:


> Wait till she sees that a router can work as a milling machine, you're going be SOL when you go looking for a mill .



No worries. I already have two full size knee mills - a Bridgeport VariSpd and a Hartford Pulley Head. But I could use a TIG welder hand tool.....


----------



## CWret (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks @Degen. That guy used simple tools for a difficult task and made it look easy. It's experience that makes the difference. It would seem he has plenty. Sometimes getting experience is costly. A friend of mine, who was a unique person in a very specialized field, would say "I don't know how smart I can afford to get."


----------



## Degen (Apr 27, 2022)

CWret said:


> Thanks @Degen. That guy used simple tools for a difficult task and made it look easy. It's experience that makes the difference. It would seem he has plenty. Sometimes getting experience is costly. A friend of mine, who was a unique person in a very specialized field, would say "I don't know how smart I can afford to get."


I am at the skill level that I am because when I started, my only limit was what I let the few tools I had set.  This means If I wanted (sometimes needed) to do something, I learned to make do with what I had and had to come up with solutions.  Currently I believe I have mote and better tools than both my grandparents had and they could do more with  lot less than I.  I see kids today that can't come up with solutions unless they have that specialized tool.

I see this video as a reminder to do things don't let what you don't have limit you, it just takes the effort and nerve to go for it and make it happen.

Just remember bigger better tools just help in making junk faster.


----------



## Degen (Apr 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I can't wait to tell my wife that a 300 amp TIG welder is just a hand tool.....


Just tell her its a high tech AFD and hope she's never around if you have a heart attack.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 27, 2022)

What a great video!  thanks!


----------

